# Other Animals > Other Pets >  I need to stop going into pet stores!!!

## Julia

Yesterday I was at a small non chain pet store.  I have been going there  for some time now, they specialize in mostly fish, customizing and building tanks/terrariums and stands.  

They have a small reptile area on the upper level and I made the mistake of looking.  They had some unhealthy set ups and equally unhealthy looking animals.  I tried to very politely explain a few things to a person working there but he seemed to not care too much. 

Today I went back and volunteered to work in their reptile department.  I asked if I could make a few changes in their enclosures to help make the animals happy/healthy.  The owner was thrilled by my suggestion and said he welcomes all the help he can get.  

My first project was their Basilisk enclosure....or should I say bare mesh cage with tiny water dish.  I gave this guy tons of things to climb, a giant water dish, and most importantly a UVB bulb and basking light.  Unfortunately this little guy was dropped off at the store a few weeks ago by someone who got bored with him.  I am almost certain it is blind, and it has signs of MBD.  The proper lighting and environment will help and hopefully they will listen to my suggestion to take it to a vet.  

Next came the Bearded Dragon cages...those bare cages were decorated with logs and hides and a basking area.  They were also given UVB and heat lamps.  

Finally there was a Veiled Chameleon that broke my heart.  He was in a tiny planted terrarium with nothing to climb and no lights.  His only source of water was a dish...but chameleons dont drink standing water.  His urates were orange which means he is extremely dehydrated...and his thin body was a dark brown color.   I spent a really long time describing the care this cham needs...I offered to take the cham home and try to hydrate and fatten him up.  The owner was so happy I offered that he didnt even ask for a deposit or contact info...so now I have another unhealthy animal that I am trying to save.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I really need to stay out of pet stores from now on.  Last time it was a budgett's frog that lived in a cricket keeper filled with dry dirt, and now this Chameleon... I plan to go back to the pet store once a week to help care for the many reptiles.  I only had a chance to work with a few today but hopefully next week i can tackle the 4 week old Bearded Dragons on sand.... *cringe!*

----------


## Deku

Well we are all proud of you for doing so. Though the petstore is probably just freeloading and trying to sell you stuff. Id bet you made that cham very happy. If you want to fatten it up very quickly try feeding wax worms. I hear they are full of fat.

----------


## bshmerlie

Julia, that is a great story.  A lot of people talk about bad pet stores but you are doing something about it.  It also sounds like you have found a pet store owner who actually does care about the health of the animals he's selling but maybe just doesn't know about the proper care himself.  Great job....and I hope you can save that little guy.  But don't adopt too many.   :Big Applause:

----------


## Ebony

Julia..you are are legend. I know how hard it is to turn your back on such a situation and I applaud you for not doing so. Im with Kevin and I am very proud of you. :Big Applause: Im so pleased the pet shop owner was willing to comply. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Deku

Hmm Iam studying to be a humane law officer aka an animal cop. I plan on visiting petstores when I do become one. Maybe I could finally do something about petstores? Id love to help out those poor animals.

----------


## Julia

Thanks guys...im a sucker for big eyed reptiles/amphibians!  What makes me want to help this store is the fact that they take in unwanted pets with very few questions asked, and re home them.  They are not super knowledgeable about all the animals they receive...but the intent is there.  If I can help them out in my spare time then it could turn into something really good in the long run.  It makes me happy because I cant save them all and take them all home to pamper them...  So this is the next best thing in my eyes!

----------


## bshmerlie

I think its great and a noble thing you are doing.  In my younger days I use to volunteer at a humaine society (the pound) where I would go in and professionally groom the stray dogs in hope that it would help them get adopted.  I could make poodle mixes look like show dogs....well almost.  But the people who worked there were very thankful for what I did and I'm sure it helped.  Sounds like you're doing the same kind of thing and you'll find its a great feeling.  Keep it up.

----------


## Deku

> Thanks guys...im a sucker for big eyed reptiles/amphibians!  What makes me want to help this store is the fact that they take in unwanted pets with very few questions asked, and re home them.  They are not super knowledgeable about all the animals they receive...but the intent is there.  If I can help them out in my spare time then it could turn into something really good in the long run.  It makes me happy because I cant save them all and take them all home to pamper them...  So this is the next best thing in my eyes!


Good job. I wish there were more pets stores like these. 

Out  of sheer curiosoty. Are you planning on taking them to a vet?

----------


## jackdogga

that is a great thing to do. and i agree it is good that the owner of the store let you do all of the good things.  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Julia

> Good job. I wish there were more pets stores like these. 
> 
> Out  of sheer curiosoty. Are you planning on taking them to a vet?



The Chameleon yes.  After I get him well hydrated and fat he will need to have a small lump on his side looked at and probably drained.

----------


## Kurt

Good job, but don't let them take advantage of you.

----------


## Deku

> The Chameleon yes.  After I get him well hydrated and fat he will need to have a small lump on his side looked at and probably drained.


Jeez. Well congratulations. You are now a chameleon expert in my book! Thats really good because there arent many good reliable knowledge on them. All I know is that they are not animals ment to be indoors. I wanted one once, and a friend of mine who works as a reptile supplier(he pretty much supplies petstores with reptiles) and you wouldnt believe the stories he has on chams. He told me that they catch like alot of chameleons and only a very small percantage make it out alive. Like out of 400chams only 1-4of them will make it through the shipping and live on the store. So he said. he could be wrong but I still got freaked out about it. They are nice creatures though and you know what you are doing. So Iam glad that there might be a good future for chameleons out there. :P Being with owners like you. Lol that sounded corny but oh well.

----------


## Julia

> Good job, but don't let them take advantage of you.


 I will be careful.  I hope to open a reptile refuge one day maybe when im rich (i wish) or retired.  Volunteering at this store will help me gain experience with various types of animals.  Its one thing to read all I can on a specific reptile/amphibian but its a whole new world actually touching and working with the animal in person.  

@Deku  I would not call myself an expert, just a nerd who reads everything I can on Veiled Chams ever since I got my baby one 3 months ago.   :Big Grin:  I have been in contact with a breeder in the USA who has been giving me tips and advice.  So far so good, I have him eating and drinking!  Fingers crossed!

----------


## Kurt

> I would not call myself an expert, just a nerd who reads everything I can on Veiled Chams


That's how one becomes an expert. You obsess over the material and before you know it you're the expert everyone turns to. It can be a boost to your ego, while at the same time it can be annoying.

----------


## charlamanda

Julia, 
      I am bursting with happiness for your intervention, most people would just complain and forget and let those poor animals suffer, Bravo!!!!
      My friends tell me they're going to put up electric fences around all pet stores and shelters in the area and fit me with the shocking collar to keep me away.  I always come home with new pets, mostly from the shelters, that are the most challenged. 
      I adopted a dwarf rabbit, who had chronic diarrhea and its teeth stuck straight out of it's mouth.  The previous owners hadn't feed it the correct food the wear down the teeth so they kept growing and growing until they grew straight out. I had to clip them constantly.  They also never cut his nails, when he was young, so the bones in his feet turned to accomidate the nails from hitting the ground.  I also had to take away his water every 12 hours to stop the diarrhea and give him drops of acidopholis(sp?).  When bunnies have dental problems they drink more often or excessively causing the diarrhea aka dirty bottom. 
       Anyway, I named him Bilbo and he was the best rabbit I ever had. He died from an dental abcess that was as big as an egg on the side of his face, only a year ago. I miss that bunny so much, but am so glad I found him and gave him a really good life, he changed mine for sure.

----------


## JimO

I don't know how the small pet stores make any money.  Our local non-chain store specializes in saltwater fish and reef tanks.  He has a small reptile area with some snakes and lizards.  None of them look healthy and they are all in bare cases with water dishes.  I'm sure he must lose quite a few of them and probably doesn't sell enough to break even.  It's not much trouble to set up proper enclosures and a healthy animal in a cool terrarium would certainly sell better.

----------


## Julia

Charlamanda,

Thanks for sharing your story!  Poor Bilbo...but I am happy the in the end he found you and received great care!  I don't know if its just my imagination but the animals that are rescued always seem to have sweeter temperament...Anyways I love hearing stories like this! It makes me really happy to hear about neglected animals getting a second chance at life!  :Smile:

----------


## Julia

> I don't know how the small pet stores make any money.  Our local non-chain store specializes in saltwater fish and reef tanks.  He has a small reptile area with some snakes and lizards.  None of them look healthy and they are all in bare cases with water dishes.  I'm sure he must lose quite a few of them and probably doesn't sell enough to break even.  It's not much trouble to set up proper enclosures and a healthy animal in a cool terrarium would certainly sell better.



I know what you mean!  The the owner at the store I have been helping out at has started telling me about the hardships of owning a pet store.  He said in a good month he spends $2000 on electricity alone!

----------


## Namio

Way to go Julia! You are one awesome herp protector!

----------


## HI

I see taht kind of stuff way too much. the Country Max i go to get crickets had a small tank a few months ago with just regular reptile bark, a tiny empty water dish ad a little plastiic plant in there was a fire belly toad and some type of tree frog i forgot what it was but it was like 4 in long. or like at i think it was petco with like 30 fire belly toads in a bare tank with a water dish. The store i go for fish (only has aquatic animals but a lot of nice tanks and reptile/amphibian supplies and best fish store ive ever been in) they were at a diff location a couple years ago where they also had retiles and amphibians and thats the only pet store ive see with a proper fire belly toad tank with the 1/3 land and 2/3 water the best amphibian and reptile tanks ive seen in a pet store had to switch move to a larger yet closer location with a ton of fish.

----------


## S13

Zombie thread rawr!

----------

